# Ice rescue vehicle unveiled to first responders



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm always amazed at the ingenuity of folks.

*Ice rescue vehicle unveiled to first responders*

*http://www.13abc.com/home/headlines/Ice-rescue-vehicle-unveiled-to-first-responders-365707441.html*


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's pretty cool I hope they don't actually have to use it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

60,000 dollar vessel?..how?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Simple thought of distributing the weight over more surface area makes sense. But what happens if the back side breaks through the ice when it might stop to pick someone up? I realize it would float and all, but would it have enough power to get back on TOP the ice if the treads are in the water? Seems like it could get stuck fairly easy............ but then again i've only run a snowmobile a few times in my life.


edit - probably a moot point if they are using this as a ambulance type vehicle. It makes sense i spose. I was reading it as a rescue type vehicle, but think i was looking at it wrong.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Good thing there's no shortage of guys willing to give them a chance to test it!

He mentioned it saving time if they had to walk, swim or do both to a location; so I'd be interested in how it works on open water, if at all.

Great idea!


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

I was reading in some comments on their website or Facebook page that they were going to be available for the public to purchase sometime in 2017. Hope the price tag comes way down.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm sure there is an answer to all the questions. Obviously we are not getting the whole picture. If it were my company I'd be tight lipped too. Plenty of copycats in the world. Any agency interested in adding one to their arsenal would be shown all the finer points.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

So at idle speeds it should troll what 1.2-1.4 sog? Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm questioning the 60k price tag on that machine, for the most part because in who it is being marketed to. They will be bought with tax dollars most likely.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm questioning the 60k price tag on that machine, for the most part because in who it is being marketed to. They will be bought with tax dollars most likely.


Exactly.


----------

